

How to improve the click-through rate in your email newsletter - hippo33
http://www.launchbit.com/blog/how-to-improve-the-click-through-rate-in-your-email-newsletter/

======
hippo33
This is a follow up post to this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4734797>

------
julien_c
Ok, so now: how do I improve my open rate?

~~~
dsr_
Easy. Write really interesting words so people want to read more.

...what, you thought it was going to be magic? Like positioning a Clear Call
To Action! on the top right side? Running a banner ad through the middle?
Running contests with prizes worth half your marketing budget?

Note that the first subhead:

Click-through-rate on content positively correlates with open rate

is about as amazing as the discovery that caffeine is an aphrodisiac. You see,
people are more likely to have sex while awake.

~~~
hippo33
Oh, I didn't think it was obvious at all... Like in my example, say List A has
1000 people and a 50% open. List B has 2000 ppl and a 25% open rate. In both
cases, the same number of absolute ppl are opening the email. Why should List
A necessarily get more clicks than List B? And yet consistently, it does.
That's not obvious to me...

